# Mac Mini M1 et Apple Thunderbolt Display 27"



## pastaga84 (21 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour a tous, 

je viens d'acheter un mac mini m1 et je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner mon "apple thunderbolt display 27".

j'utilise l'adaptateur thunderbolt 3 (usb-c) vers thunderbolt 2 de chez apple.

cela fonctionne avec mon macbook pro 15 (2017 - big sur) mais pas sur le mac mini m1 (2020 - big sur).... 

Avez-vous une idée du probleme ?

Merci.


----------



## Wenji1 (21 Octobre 2021)

Je me posais exactement la même question sauf que c'est pour mon futur Macbook pro 14"


----------



## maxou56 (21 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
C'est bien un Thunderbolt Display?





Si oui, c'est bien cette adaptateur?








						Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C) vers Thunderbolt 2
					

Connectez facilement votre Mac à un appareil Thunderbolt 2 grâce à l’Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 Apple. Achetez-le dès maintenant sur apple.com.



					www.apple.com
				





pastaga84 a dit:


> cela fonctionne avec mon macbook pro 15 (2017 - big sur) mais pas sur le mac mini m1 (2020 - big sur)....


Avec le même adaptateur?

Si oui a toutes les réponses, regardes dans informations système > matériel > Thunderbolt pour voir si le contrôleur Thunderbolt de l'écran est reconnue. Voir aussi si les ports de l'écran fonctionnent?
Si oui voir dans informations système > matériel > cartes videos/moniteur.
Si non il y a un problème quelque part. Si tu as un câble Thunderbolt2, tu peux essayer de brancher ton écran avec celui-ci.





						Remplacer facilement le câble Thunderbolt d’un écran Thunderbolt | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com


----------



## JmI56 (14 Novembre 2021)

pastaga84 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> je viens d'acheter un mac mini m1 et je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner mon "apple thunderbolt display 27".
> 
> ...


Bonjour, est ce que tu as résolu ton problème ? Je prevois d’acheter un Mac Mini M1 et je voudrai être sure qu’il est compatible avec le 27   Pouces. Merci par avance de ta réponse.


----------



## maxou56 (14 Novembre 2021)

JmI56 a dit:


> Je prevois d’acheter un Mac Mini M1 et je voudrai être sure qu’il est compatible avec le 27 Pouces.


Bonsoir,
27" Thunderbolt ou MiniDP (DisplayPort) ?
Voir par exemple ce sujet:





						MB air M1 et écrans Apple
					

Salut à tous,  Je viens vers les plus experts d'entrevous pour vous soumettre une colle qui me prend (un peu) la tête.  J'ai un MB Air M1 (trop bien) et j'ai 2 écrans Cinema Display Apple. Un de 24" et un de 27". Ils fonctionnent parfaitement tous les deux. J'ai trouvé des adaptateurs qui vont...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## pastaga84 (16 Novembre 2021)

JmI56 a dit:


> Bonjour, est ce que tu as résolu ton problème ? Je prevois d’acheter un Mac Mini M1 et je voudrai être sure qu’il est compatible avec le 27   Pouces. Merci par avance de ta réponse.


Salut à tous, 
Je reviens vers vous pour vous apporter un début de réponse.

j’ai réussi à faire fonctionner l’écran Apple Thunderbolt Display avec l’adaptateur usb-c vers thunderbolt en utilisant la prise thunderbolt située à l’arrière de l’écran et là ça fonctionne. Un mystère…. !!!

Cela n’hésite d’utiliser un câble thunderbolt 2 de 2m a 45€ 









						Câble Thunderbolt Apple (2 m) - Blanc
					

Le Câble Thunderbolt Apple vous permet d’effectuer des transferts de données rapides en connectant des appareils compatibles Thunderbolt à votre Mac.



					www.apple.com
				




Voilà si ça peut aider.


----------



## maxou56 (16 Novembre 2021)

pastaga84 a dit:


> l’adaptateur usb-c vers thunderbolt


Bonjour,
Plutôt Thunderbolt 3 > Thunderbolt 2  
USB-C c'est la forme du connecteur, mais USB-C ne signifie pas forcément Thunderbolt 3 ou 4 (Pcie + DisplayPort) , c'est rare en dehors du monde apple, au minimum ça signifie seulement USB2.0)



pastaga84 a dit:


> en utilisant la prise thunderbolt située à l’arrière de l’écran et là ça fonctionne. Un mystère…. !!!


Pas forcément, le câble Thunderbolt intégré semble parfois poser des problèmes.


----------



## Pepoto (4 Décembre 2021)

pastaga84 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Je reviens vers vous pour vous apporter un début de réponse.
> 
> j’ai réussi à faire fonctionner l’écran Apple Thunderbolt Display avec l’adaptateur usb-c vers thunderbolt en utilisant la prise thunderbolt située à l’arrière de l’écran et là ça fonctionne. Un mystère…. !!!
> ...


Bonjour,
je viens d'avoir la même galère et la même résolution avec un MacBook Pro 14" 2021 (M1 Max 24 core GPU) !
J'ai fait des tests avec tous mes câbles Thunderbolt : mes deux câbles Apple (0,5m et 2m) ainsi que mon câble d'un fabricant tiers (1m) font tous l'affaire.
Je viens donc d'apprendre à l'instant que mon écran Thunderbolt, que j'ai depuis 10 ans, peut se brancher de deux manières différentes et que cette seconde manière réveille enfin mon écran. Allefuckingluia!
Je serais vraiment curieux de voir si d'autres machines Apple Silicon ont le même comportement avec cet écran.
Le problème survient autant avec l'USB4/Thunderbolt des Mac M1 que le Thunderbolt 4 des Mac M1 Pro/Max.
Peut être est-ce dû à ces normes ou plus simplement au contrôleur Thunderbolt des Apple Silicon ?


----------



## maxou56 (4 Décembre 2021)

Pepoto a dit:


> Peut être est-ce dû à ces normes ou plus simplement au contrôleur Thunderbolt des Apple Silicon ?


Bonsoir,
Branché en Thunderbolt3 (Mac M1) ou en Thunderbolt 4 (M1 Pro/Max), avec l'adaptateur apple Thunderbolt3 > Thunderbolt2 ça  devient du Thunderbolt 1-2 classique (4 lignes Pcie 2.0 + DisplayPort).



Pepoto a dit:


> Je viens donc d'apprendre à l'instant que mon écran Thunderbolt, que j'ai depuis 10 ans, peut se brancher de deux manières différentes et que cette seconde manière réveille enfin mon écran.


C'est un des avantage du Thunderbolt, il n'y pas de sens, pas de ports "entrées" ou "sorties".
C'est pareil sur les dock, il peut par contre y avoir une différence pour l'alimentation. (certains ports peuvent dériver plus de puissance)


----------



## Pepoto (4 Décembre 2021)

Ok, je viens d'éclaircir quelques détails qui me turlupinaient.
Juste avant de recevoir mon MacBook Pro 14, j'ai fait l'acquisition du CalDigit Thunderbolt 4 Element Hub, un hub en Thunderbolt 4 quoi, que je pensais parfaitement rétro-compatible avec le MacBook Air 2018 (Thunderbolt 3 donc) que j'utilisais alors. 
Tous mes périphériques Thunderbolt 3 branchés directement dessus ont marché sans problème sauf mon mon Apple Thunderbolt Display. Or, je viens de refaire la tentative en utilisant la prise arrière de l'écran, et là ça marche !

Donc, problème de contrôleur ou pas, le Thunderbolt 4, à lui tout seul, aurait l'air d'y être pour quelque chose...


----------



## JmI56 (10 Décembre 2021)

Pepoto a dit:


> Ok, je viens d'éclaircir quelques détails qui me turlupinaient.
> Juste avant de recevoir mon MacBook Pro 14, j'ai fait l'acquisition du CalDigit Thunderbolt 4 Element Hub, un hub en Thunderbolt 4 quoi, que je pensais parfaitement rétro-compatible avec le MacBook Air 2018 (Thunderbolt 3 donc) que j'utilisais alors.
> Tous mes périphériques Thunderbolt 3 branchés directement dessus ont marché sans problème sauf mon mon Apple Thunderbolt Display. Or, je viens de refaire la tentative en utilisant la prise arrière de l'écran, et là ça marche !
> 
> Donc, problème de contrôleur ou pas, le Thunderbolt 4, à lui tout seul, aurait l'air d'y être pour quelque chose...


Merci pour les infos


----------



## _lau_ (2 Février 2022)

bonsoir 
Donc si j’ai bien compris pour un MacBook Pro 14 il faut un adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers 2 et le branchement se fait à l’arrière de l’écran et non pas via le câble prévu pour ça ?


----------



## maxou56 (2 Février 2022)

_lau_ a dit:


> il faut un adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers 2


Bonsoir,
Oui celui d'apple (les autres sont beaucoup trop cher 100-150€ et pas réversibles Thunderbolt 1-2 > Thunderbolt 3)


_lau_ a dit:


> et le branchement se fait à l’arrière de l’écran et non pas via le câble prévu pour ça ?


Si ça ne fonctionnement pas avec le cable d'origine oui, avec un câble Thunderbolt 2, à noter que le câble d'origine peut alors servir pour connecter, chainer d'autres périphériques Thunderbolt 1-2, exactement comme la prise Thunderbolt 1 de l'écran.

Mais ton écran c'est bien un Thunderbolt Display? Pas un Cinema Display (en mini DP)

Pour l'adapteur il ce trouve régulièrement en promo sur Amazon entre 35 et le prix normal 55€


----------



## _lau_ (2 Février 2022)

Oui un Apple display 27 Thunderbolt dont j’envisage l’achat 
Merci pour les renseignements


----------

